# Need advice on what to quote for big(ish) Job



## Creston (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been asked to quote for some work by a big 'XYZ' channel in Europe (Big in UK as well)

They want:

Titles – 20-30 secs
Bumpers – 5 secs
Menu music – 2-3 minutes
3 or 4 graphics beds – 3 minutes
Closer music bed – 1 minute

No vocals. Not sure what type of music yet. I imagine a mix between rock, trailer/drama type stuff etc. Not hiring any musicians etc, all done ITB. They're aware of the work I do. I think they're trying to ramp up their image a bit to be a bit edgier and cutting edge to compete with a similar channel. 

Not sure if this is per show, or for them to use over all their shows.

This is what they've also said:

"Rights wise – it would worldwide 'XYZ Channel copyright across all platforms currently available and future proofed against any new platforms worldwide in the future.

The rights would be for multiple usage and can be sub-licenced by XYZ Channel with the programme if we sell the rights to a show in the future"

I'm going to find out the royalty rate from PRS tomorrow if they're open. If not, Monday. 

Also, with most of my work, it's done in a few days and I invoice them. This think could carry on until the start of 2014. Do I invoice a percentage up front?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 4, 2013)

It would be easier if you could tell us how many titles and bumpers, as there's a difference, as I'm sure you know, between doing 2 of each vs 4 or 5.

I would think the best way to budget this quote would be to figure out app. how long it would take you to do the work, then, considering there will be multiple opinions/suggestions/corrections from staff/suits at the network, multiply the days by 150 - 200%. Say you come up with 4 weeks or 28 days (!!!!! scary film !!!!), figure out how much you want to charge per day, then add extra padding for unexpected expenses.

This is a big deal for them, their sonic signature, so I would be very surprised if they played tough regarding your fee. Go for it and congrats!!

=o o=? =o

PS: my agent always gets something upfront for me at signature, usually anywhere from 15-50%, depending on the size of the contract. This is to cement the commitment and for initial music expenses.


----------



## Dean (Aug 4, 2013)

Creston @ Sun Aug 04 said:


> I've been asked to quote for some work by a big 'XYZ' channel in Europe (Big in UK as well)
> 
> They want:
> 
> ...



Sometimes the really big channels/producers pay alot less but it sounds like its worth around 8 - 16 grand to me,or somewhere in the middle,.it could go alot lower or higher.try to get someone to represent you for the deal,even someone you know whos great at dealing and talking the talk,..fake it till you make it!
Bare in mind if its a really good channel it could make you thousands for years to come,call you rPro and ask them if this channel normally pays high royalty amounts,then make your decision.

Usually tv/film contracts are buy-outs,meaning they can do what they like with the music for as long as they like without your permission but you will always receive your performance royalties every time they use your music,so if they re-use your music over and over thats a good thing for you!
Royalty wise its always 50/50,thats the industry standard,anything else must be negotiated,I doubt you will get anything over 50%,in ten years I have never got more then 50% of the royalties. 

Re invoicing:if you have an overall budget then you could invoice 50% or 25% upfront and the rest on completion or as you go along or invoice each time you complete a certain task like the cloning theme then invoice for the 3 sound beds and so on,to be honest each company have their own ways but thats not usually a problem. D


----------



## Creston (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. 

I did think about speaking to an agent to maybe help me with this and possibly start a working relationship with, but worried they'd give the work to one of their existing clients. 

If I was going to give a rough figure for a minute of music, any suggestions and then I can maybe discount for large projects. 

Is it ever best to ask THEM what their budget is? I'm comfortable telling clients how much I charge, but with this being such a big and possibly long ongoing project, I realise I need to get my business head on and do some research by asking you guys :mrgreen:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 4, 2013)

I would never charge x per min for this kind of contract. A theme can take a week to do, with changes, and even more days of approval, last minute changes. I've made up to 5 grand in the past for a theme and bumpers*. Think I would have gotten that if I'd charged by the minute?! Think instead of how many days (weeks) it's going to take you.

As for asking, I always try, and 70% of the time, they come back with, "Well, I'm not sure... what's your fee anyways?". But once in a while they bite first.

* Note that this was not for a network's theme. I would charge more than double for that!! :D


----------



## Creston (Aug 9, 2013)

Well I quoted the £8k - £16k for the package I listed. I think maybe they'd want similar packages per show so I thought it'd be better like you all mentioned to quote the whole job and not per minute. 

They said they'll use the figures for their next budget meeting. 

Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------

